# double line ladder method



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone have pics to what you did to run a double line using ladder method.

Currently I have 1.5 in PVC pipe with Trex, looking to add a second line, looking for ideas to use my current ladder method, just trying to make it wider to run 2 lines.

This is what I have now.









I thought about using 2 Cedar pieces about 12 in wide on each side of PVC, and laying the Trex on top to lay track, hard to describe my idea without laying it out on paper.

Any thoughts will help out! Thanks!

tom h


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I think you'll need two legs, wider apart on curves than straightaways. Our locos are too heavy to hang outside of the risers... 
I'd screw a 1x2 to the rises and set my ladders on that, thus keeping the two tracks at the same elevation... 

Your trex work looks like what I came up with, finnish washers on drywall screws. I had to predrill my holes or the trex would split.... 2 years later and it started to crumble.... it's all gone! 

John


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John, my screws are stainless steel 1/4 in nuts and bolts, so far after 2 years no problem, I have Trex by our pool, 6 years and no problem, thats why I went with it.

tom h


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I would cut the plactic pipe off at about ground level. I would glue a "T" on the pipe in the ground. then woul add sections of pipe to each side of the Tee equal to the with of the road bed it would support. The on the ends of that I would add elbows. Then I would add the verticals to the elbows. Sort of like Goal Posts. I would then add the Trex road bed to the tops of th goal posts. 
I would Bury the Tee structure in dirt of something to stabalize it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

But John all the inside curves get tighter that way.... 

Simpler to add another post beside it and add another ladder. I suggested the cross piece to keep both lines on the same plane. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Then turn the tee up right and the orginal virtical will remain in the same place so the cruvature remails the same. Then the added structure becomes the out side of the curve.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Good rcovery friend.... are feets to be avoided? 

2-3 feet of pipe is cheaper than a tee and elbo plus pipe... plus he would have to cut what he already has installed. 

Out west here with our sun/heat, I would worry about the integrity of horizontal pipe, but, I'd trust vertical.... 

John


----------

